# Showmanship Tips?



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

The goat show at the fair is tommorow morning and I just figured I'd ask for a few pointers real quick :wink: 

1. wear white- I didn't know that last year lol
2. keep the goat between you and the judge
3. set up- should you set up from the side you are on so you don't obstruct the judge's view? That's what I've been doing when practicing


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Yip, and be sure to keep your eye on the judge as much as possible. Good luck! SHows are so exciting!! :stars:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yes, and smile (but not a creepy all the time smile  ), have fun!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah...you wear all white with dairy goats and with meat breeds a white shirt with black pants. Make sure you look at the judge as much as possible while you're moving around the ring and setting the goat up. Make sure to smile. When you set your goat up you want to always set them in a straight line so don't go diagonal in the pen... go north to south or east to west etc. unless the judge asks for something else. Make sure when you switch sides that you turn toward your goats tail and do kind of a spin to the other side, do it quickly so the judge can see your goat. Don't switch sides before the judge is to you, so right when he/she is right in front of your goat and then continues walking THEN switch sides, quickly. Anywho...hope that helps...showing is way to fun!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah turning is a three step move..like dancing. 

spin right in front never over or behind...that could take you all the way to last place.


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

It looks like you have all of the bases covered, so the only advice I will offer is to be confident! Keep this thought in your mind, If someone asks you how many Rosettes/Buckles you are going to win, your reply should be "all of them!"  

Good Luck! And have fun too! :wave:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

...I'll just add, that to change sides of your goat, you will do a "roll turn." If you're walking clockwise with your lead in your right hand, you will turn around the front of your goat and change lead hands. Think of it as rolling around the front of your goat. WHen changing from side to side, if the judge changes sides, move in front of your goat. But most of all, HAVE FUN!!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

It looks like you have all of the bases covered, so the only advice I will offer is to be confident! Keep this thought in your mind, If someone asks you how many Rosettes/Buckles you are going to win, your reply should be "all of them!" 

Good Luck! And have fun too! :wave:



hehe I like that response,but I'd be really happy just to place in showmanship because it's only my second year,and there's alot of kids who've been showing a long time, sooo we will see, not sure how well she'll cooperate in the ring though lol


KW Farms- there is the cutest Nigerian doeling there... I want one lol :wink: 


Thanks guys


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

You can reach over your goat to set the legs that are on the far side from you. Always set the set of legs closest to the judge first, So if the judge is in front of you set the front legs first. If the judge is behind your goat set that set first.
Smile havea good time and watch all the other goats in the ring!
beth


----------

